# Something funky on his Penis testing tonigh



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

I am freakin out... My husband had a really darkish looking big mole on the base of his penis. Wel last night when we were going to start getting intimate he told me OH ya btw I dont know if I need to go see the dr to remove that mole its shrinking and light now... so we go into the bedroom and I am looking at it and started to freak out cause it kinda looks like a wart. WELL of course I am thinking sure as **** he has cheated on me. He says NO WAY IN HELL has anyone seen or touched his penis. That he has no idea how he would have got it. NOW I am so nervous I dont know what to do if we go in and they tell him that he has this I dont think that I would trust what he said. expecially us being together for 9 years I would have for sure had it by now if he has always had it right. :scratchhead:


----------



## Saffron (Mar 7, 2010)

To be on the safe side, I'd go with him to his Dr's. appt. or have him get a copy of the medical report. Never trust anyone's word when your health is at stake. If he's insulted, tell him you're sorry but you've heard too many stories that don't end well. 

Let him know you don't feel comfortable without having a Doctor giving the all clear directly. If he found something like this on your girlie bits, he'd have every right to demand the same thing and you'd expect him too. People shouldn't mess around when they have something unidentifiable on their genitals. Especially when certain diseases can still be contracted while using protection, like herpes and genital warts.

Good luck, I hope it's nothing!


----------



## Saffron (Mar 7, 2010)

Not to freak you out more, but the base of the penis is not covered by a condom. It's why some diseases can still be contracted. Also, things such as herpes or warts have "breakouts" then clear. If your H is saying it's going away, that is troublesome for it being a breakout of some kind.

My H never even thought about the fact that he had "dry humped" naked with the OW before putting on the condom. Yum, yeah.... that's essentially mimicking sex and if there's anything there to contract you just increased your odds of picking it up. Not to mention oral being another way to get a nasty.

After you get results, ask the doctor lots of questions. Start researching now what you want to ask. For instance, is this something contracted recently or could it have been dormant for 10 years.


----------



## ViperStorm (Jul 11, 2011)

Be safe. If your are worried, be safe, and be involved. Go simply because you are his wife, not a doubting wife.

I can attest to the fact that you can grow a mole (ugly, embarrassing, and uncomfortable). No extramarital affair but it came at a time when I was ripe for one to happen. Due to my embarrassment and my belief that my wife wouldn't trust me, I hid it. I will say this the embarrassment is probably enough. Fortunately for me the topical reliefs of apple cider vinegar and cauliflower juice removed mine. I will admit to applying these many many times a day.

Having said that be safe and get involved so you know. It's your health, your marriage, and your concern.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you all for your words I will need them going in.. and you are right I need to go in as a concerned wife not being selfish, its just really hard he said no WAY has he done anything outside of our marraige that involved his penis... so we shall see tonight I just dont know what I will think if he does have it and yet he is telling me he never had sex with anyone else ya know.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

HPV can be dormant in you and he could get warts from that. Or he could have HPV and it comes out like this.

It's happened and it wasn't from cheating.


----------



## Lily_B (Jul 28, 2011)

Better to be safe than sorry!

Good luck.


----------



## Saffron (Mar 7, 2010)

Agree you should go as a concerned wife, he doesn't need you to bombard him with suspicion at this time. But it's also okay to be suspicious, I think anyone would be given the situation. Just best to keep it to yourself until you know more.

Sounds like warts can be dormant for years. If that's what it turns out to be, then be supportive but alert. Doesn't mean he cheated, but it's understandable if you'd want some reassurance from him.

Regardless, make sure you get your yearly pap. I don't believe HPV passes to a partner while dormant, so you wouldn't have necessarily tested positive over the years.

Sorry if I jumped all over your spouse and freaked you out. When I found out about my H's affair I was extremely p!$$ed that he put me at risk for anything, even though he used a condom. He had no clue that condoms aren't always 100% full proof protection from disease and became extremely upset when he realized he put me at risk for HPV. The OW had wanted to skip the condom, but he insisted not wanting to endanger my health. Too bad he didn't consider my mental health. 

Good luck and I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

that_girl said:


> HPV can be dormant in you and he could get warts from that. Or he could have HPV and it comes out like this.
> 
> It's happened and it wasn't from cheating.


Ding Ding!! It affects like 14% of the population something crazy, but not always active.


----------

